# Can someone explain titles to me please?



## slyon5 (May 11, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Can someone please explain to me the titles/prizes/awards that cats can win at shows? It's not quite as simple as 1st, 2nd, 3rd is it?! 
I understand that neuters are judged separately from entire cats, but apart from that I'm super confused about champions/grand champions/imperial champions/best of breed/best in class/best of variety etc etc etc?! Can anyone explain to me in simple terms how it all works?!
I'm thinking of showing my BSH at some point if he enjoys it, but he's only a kitten just now so obviously have to wait a little while. At what age can they be entered and when do they become adults? Also when I've been looking at entry forms and schedules I keep seeing "AC" and "AV" before some of the class names. What do these mean?!
Thanks!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I will assume you're wanting a description of GCCF titles.

Ok, when an adult (9 months), cats, and neuters are judged in title or Open classes. This means that they are judged against other members of that breed. Anything that is already a champion or higher will be judged for best of breed only, with the remainder being judged against each other. The winner of the class will get a Challenge Certificate if the judge thinks the quality is good enough to justify one. 3 of these makes a cat a champion. Then they move to the grand class, and need a further 3 certificates for Grand Champion. Then it's 5 Imperial certs for Imperial Grand Champion. Then they move into the Olympian class where they are judged against any imperial cat across all the breeds. You need 5 certs for bronze imperial, another 5 for silver, and another 5 for gold.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

slyon5 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can someone please explain to me the titles/prizes/awards that cats can win at shows? It's not quite as simple as 1st, 2nd, 3rd is it?!
> I understand that neuters are judged separately from entire cats, but apart from that I'm super confused about champions/grand champions/imperial champions/best of breed/best in class/best of variety etc etc etc?! Can anyone explain to me in simple terms how it all works?!
> I'm thinking of showing my BSH at some point if he enjoys it, but he's only a kitten just now so obviously have to wait a little while. At what age can they be entered and when do they become adults? Also when I've been looking at entry forms and schedules I keep seeing "AC" and "AV" before some of the class names. What do these mean?!
> Thanks!


I think Carly has explained the championship titles but to add AC means any colour - usually in side classes, BSH breeders' kitten, any colour for example. AV, any variety - in some classes several breeds are catagorised together - Asian, Abbysinian, Somali etc for example
Kittens can be shown from the age of 14 weeks and at 9 months they are classed as adults
Lots of people here will help if you need it to fill in an entry form - a bit daunting and confusing to start I know


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Think the only thing to add is that neuters under 9 months are shown alongside entires in the kitten classes, but there are separate sections for entires and neuters that are 9 months and older.

When a cat that has been competing as an adult is neutered the slate is wiped clean, so it can be entered in the Debutante classes and so on! Ditto when a kitten moves to Adult or Neuter sections.


----------



## slyon5 (May 11, 2014)

Aw you guys are great! Thank you so much everyone for helping! I understand it all so much better now. Can't wait to take my boy to shows!  x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

No reason why you cant show him as a kitten, and will get him used to it too.


----------

